# And the award for stupid goes to....



## Mark Watson (10 Feb 2018)

Ulster Bank. Rang the helpless line to find out how to let the tracker mortgage enquiry know of a change of address. Sir, send a letter to us in Dublin with the relevant details. So I did and gave the new address for correspondence. Rang up after 10 days to see why no confirmation / money which I also requested. Sorry sir you need to fill in a form. We have sent it to the address we have for you. But I sent you a letter to say I have moved. Indeed that property is now vacant. 

Now if they cannot get the message even to send the form to the new address or indeed say they had a form in the first place. What hope have we?


----------



## mathepac (10 Feb 2018)

Play dumb, delay. delay, delay, obfuscate, prevaricate, circular referrals, etc. None of them can really be that stupid or can they?


----------



## noproblem (10 Feb 2018)

I'd call it selectively ignorant, others would see it as bordering on almost criminal.


----------

